# 69210



## philnamba (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on how much documentation is needed for removal of impacted cerumen? We have several doctors documenting very little on the matter. Any direction would be greatly appreciated.

Amber Powell, CPC
Tulsa, OK


----------



## peglmrohen (Sep 12, 2008)

Medicare guidelines require that the wax be "impacted" and the removal must be documented using more than water lavage. Using curretes, picks and suction are acceptable.  Hope this helps.

Peggy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 12, 2008)

*69210 vs 69200*

Mary and Donna have an excellent explanation of this from a previous thread.  If you click on your search icon...enter the word "cerumen".  The above title that I have entered will be the fourth one down (or there abouts).   You can't go wrong...


----------



## philnamba (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks! 

Amber


----------

